# Phobias



## Swarmy (Oct 18, 2015)

As the title states what are your phobias?

I used to have arachnophobia for a period when I was young, yeah it's ironic I know 

I still have a fear of parasites and infectious diseases even though I consider parasites to be amazing.

I'm also afraid of heights and above all boredom...

I guess that's all I know of


----------



## Yak (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a crippling fear of heights. Past a certain height I am literally rendered unable to move. I start to breathe heavily and suffer from vertigo, too.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2015)

Autophobia - being unloved

Batophobia - heights

Arachnophobia - spiders


----------



## Vix (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a fear of men who wear jewelry and gain way too much muscle.

I also have a fear of jewelry, fungus, rust, moss, and mold.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 18, 2015)

Haze said:


> I have a fear of men who wear jewelry and gain way too much muscle.
> 
> I also have a fear of jewelry, *fungus*, rust, moss, and mold.



Cordyceps


----------



## Houka02 (Oct 18, 2015)

I used to have a fear of spider or most bugs really, though I guess they could connect to fear of death since the only reason I fear then is because the poisons they have. 

The whole Micro diseases things, probably my worst. A long with heights and Paranormal ghost. I was told that my series of nightmare as a teen were ghost related but I'm fairly unsure with it. The height one isn't just up high but tall building, I'm very uneasy in big cities.

My last fear is just being alone. Not much with this, just being neglected and just didn't have much of friend, well not the good kind anyway, at all sort of coreted that issue.


----------



## sworder (Oct 18, 2015)

no phobias that I know of 

trypophobia triggers me but it's not like it's scary, it's just... annoying to look at


----------



## Gunners (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a fear of heights. When I was younger, I can remember my brother taking advantage of that to beat me whilst we were crossing a bridge. I punched him to the ground afterwards.


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 18, 2015)

Slugs really freak me out. That's all, though.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 18, 2015)

I just throw salt on them.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 18, 2015)

Bugs with a lot of legs. Spiders are actually ok because they're generally pretty slow but fast moving ones tip me over


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 18, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Bugs with a lot of legs. Spiders are actually ok because they're generally pretty slow but fast moving ones tip me over


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 18, 2015)

Mainly ophidiophobia and emetophobia. 
I also have a fairly strong fear of losing my hair but I wouldn't call it a phobia.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bugs 
Spiders
Bugs
Spiders
Did I mention bugs and spiders?


Also fear wasting my life doing nothing


----------



## Tarot (Oct 18, 2015)

Heights, tight spaces, and deep bodies of water freak me out. A lot of spacial fears.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2015)

Turning to a cripple


----------



## Gino (Oct 19, 2015)

Stupid people.


----------



## Vix (Oct 19, 2015)

I'd have to agree with em on that. I dislike all types of centipedes and isopods, silverfish, and rollypollies. I don't care about caterpillars or the spikey caterpillars.

Oh, I recently discovered that I'm claustrophobic during working hours


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2015)

fear of the ocean, heights and roaches


----------



## Catamount (Oct 20, 2015)

I am not afraid of insects, don't even hope for that. 


However... I am scared of huge machines. Like, I feel unprotected. I am a forest animal


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 20, 2015)

I only have a bit of Claustrophobia. When I have to work in crawl spaces and small areas at work it really freaks me out. I hate being in small dark spaces.


----------



## Vix (Oct 20, 2015)

Is it crazy that I love but also hate fishes at the same time? I'll look at them, but I won't touch them or clean the tank. I used to be able to pick up fish from the fish tank, I can't do it anymore


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 20, 2015)

arachnophobia
entomophobia
apiphobia 
agrizoophobia
claustrophobia

that's quite a lot doe and there are probably more


----------



## Kusa (Oct 20, 2015)

sworder said:


> no phobias that I know of
> 
> trypophobia triggers me but it's not like it's scary, it's just... annoying to look at



I did google it. Fuck my whole body did itch for 10 minutes ughhhhhh 

thats the worst just the worst

I am also afraid of snakes


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 20, 2015)

sworder said:


> no phobias that I know of
> 
> trypophobia triggers me but it's not like it's scary, it's just... annoying to look at



Oh fuck, I forgot about that one.
Never fails to make my skin crawl


----------



## Viper (Oct 20, 2015)

rats

just can't rats


----------



## Yoona (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm scared of you Swarmy 

Aside from that Im scared of heights.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Oct 21, 2015)

Entomophobia.. or more specifically, flying cockroaches (screw them!) .. i also freak if ants crawl on my skin. luckily there's not much spiders where i live.


----------



## Matty (Oct 21, 2015)

Bees and death, in that order


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 21, 2015)

Yak said:


> I have a crippling fear of heights. Past a certain height I am literally rendered unable to move. I start to breathe heavily and suffer from vertigo, too.


I have this too although I don't get breathing problems. However I always get a weird feeling in my feet like it's empty and it tingles.

I remember standing at the top of the Reichstag building in Berlin and there was a ''hole''. I just couldn't look at the bottom for longer than 1 second.


----------



## Anemone (Oct 21, 2015)

Elevators.

Also, it's not a phobia of mine but the things that trigger trypophobia gross me out.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 21, 2015)

heights
insects
death, corpses and decomposition (of corpses)
insect eggs (yes they deserve a separate mention)


----------



## Violence (Oct 22, 2015)

Trypophobia and arachnophobia.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 22, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> Slugs really freak me out. That's all, though.


Same. Slugs and Snails disturb the hell out of me.

Weird since I can look at images of vids of them just fine, but the mere sight of them irl makes my stomach drop.


----------



## Angel (Oct 22, 2015)

Entomophobia.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 22, 2015)

Yoona said:


> I'm scared of you Swarmy



Good


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 25, 2015)

Still afraid of clowns. This is why I can't play Clown Blade.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Weird fears?*

I always wondered if anyone else had a weird fear or something they feel uncomfortable about that isn't usual. I for example has that weird problem that whenever I play a game, and I fall from a huge height, then I get trouble breathing and it feels really intense, like I'm the one falling. It sounds dumb I know but it may be related due to my fear of heights? 

What about you?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 11, 2015)

when i was a kid i used have nightmares about really wide objects

p hard to describe but the perspective of me being small in scale to something really big was viscerally terrifying 

doesn't happen anymore tho


----------



## Imagine (Nov 11, 2015)

That's happened to me before a few times.

In Zelda I end up jumping from big ass towers and shit have made my heart sink or make me catch my breath for a second. It varies from vidya to vidya though. Fear of heights OP.


----------



## Yak (Nov 11, 2015)

I sometimes have flashes of irrational fears of getting stuck in small gutter-holes or something similar.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 11, 2015)

Imagine said:


> That's happened to me before a few times.
> 
> In Zelda I end up jumping from big ass towers and shit have made my heart sink or make me catch my breath for a second. It varies from vidya to vidya though. Fear of heights OP.



Yep that's exactly it. I remember playing Skyrim and there was a Dwemer ruin that you just fall for like a minute. Made my heart sink


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 11, 2015)

well,when I see anyone bleeding I feel uncomfortable and can't breath properly for some time.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm scared of wasps

I think it's because I was bitten by a Spider Wasp on the fucking eyeball when I was ~7


not scream and run away scared

just much more wary of them than the norm


----------



## Catamount (Nov 11, 2015)

afgpride said:


> p hard to describe but the perspective of me being small in scale to something really big was viscerally terrifying


this

especially when this is not a living thing.


----------



## Vix (Nov 11, 2015)

Darkness. Especially in a house or a building. I often have dreams of being inside buildings, homes, or "my house" and it would always always be dark and eerie. If the light switches in my dreams don't work, I become completely aware that I'm dreaming and would often be relieved about it and know that I'd soon wake up. But if it happened irl.. not sure what I would really do because it's never happened before.


----------



## Roman (Nov 11, 2015)

Sleep paralysis. I don't think about it too often but it's so deep-seated that I think I subconsciously developed a counter-measure for it in the form of a dream warning me it's about to happen. I usually end up in a very large, dark place and something from deep within the darkness is chasing me. I know it'll happen if it catches me. Whatever it is. The only way to get away from it is to wake up.


----------



## Xel (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm afraid of elevators, but that might be because I used to live in a house with really, really old ones that keep shaking and creaking while moving.

I also have telephone phobia, I freak out whenever it rings or when I need to make a call (oddly it's not the case with the phone at work). I have no problem whatsoever with talking in person.


----------



## Yak (Nov 11, 2015)

The fear of falling during ice skating and have someone run over your hands and chop your fingers off


----------



## baconbits (Nov 11, 2015)

I had this weird fear when I was younger that I would die and go to heaven and it was boring.  But my mind had been remade to smile and think I was happy but inside I knew everything was wrong.

I also have a fear of going insane one day, like one of those old dudes that forgets his own wife.

My realest fear that I've had since forever is the fear of being randomly shot.  I don't know why I have this fear but I have it nonetheless.  It isn't a fear of being purposefully shot; its a fear of literally a random bullet hitting me out of nowhere.


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 11, 2015)

I would say my weirdest fear would have to be that of birds flying over me, for the fear that they will decide to unleash a rain of poop onto me.


----------



## Vargas (Nov 11, 2015)

I am afraid that someone will slit my throat when i am am asleep...
Before i go to sleep I check my door and locks for half an hour


----------



## Kusa (Nov 11, 2015)

I fear almost anything. Everything is so scary.

Even this thread scared me. Imma gonna hide under my bed now...I hope I will be alone there......




Looks like it's safe..






Wait....


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 11, 2015)

i have an odd fear of crowded trains. it's not just being in close proximity with strangers- it is also having no idea where to look (guess this also means i have a fear of making too much eye contact with strangers?)- and then getting caught up in my head trying not to look at anyone for too long- to the point where my eyes star watering...

and then it's omg, i'm gonna be sitting with strangers with tears rolling down my face like a weirdo. of course this doesn't actually happen and it's a silly fear to have but oh well.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2015)

I did something, gave me euphoria the next morning, but same day at night scared me shit less to sleep and gave me the fear of death.

Also gave me a pseudo fever from this forbidden knowledge. 2 spooky will not step outside the realms of man again.

Edit: uh I will let u the viewer decide if this is fiction, fact, or the ravings of a mad man.


----------

